# Painful Gas problems



## cpaoline

I have 3 chi's, one of which seems to be having issues with painful gas. The first time this happened he was crying, tight stomached and drooling from the nausea, so off to the emergency vet we went. Xrays showed gas...they gave him some fluids and anti nausea and sent us home. The next day he was fine. Tonight a week later same episode. I gave him some plain yogurt that the vet suggested and waited. Here we are a few hours later and still in pain and passing gas. I did try giving him baby mylicone which didn't seem to give much relief. Not sure how much I should give. He is 5lbs and I gave him the infant dose of 0.3. All this seemed to have started when I switched foods, I was feeding him Nutro Ultra and switched to the Merrick chicken and pea, and mixing in a teaspoon of the grain free wet food. I did the switch gradually by mixing foods over the course of 2 weeks. I guess my question is...what should I be feeding him. Merrick is a good food and seems to be favored on the forum. If he has a sensitive tummy should I try grain free? stay with dry? or switch to wet food? I am so confused as to what to do any suggestions would be appreciated..Worried sick when he is in so much pain.


----------



## michele

I think the foods not agreeing with him,if it has peas in it that is a no no for one of my dogs,mine do great on ziwi peak,it's freeze dried raw even my sheltie who has a sensitive stomach is ok on it


----------



## Julie1962

It's either a food problem, something not agreeing with him or is he eating fast and gulping down air as he eats ? Various remedies for that available - special bowls or put large stones in his bowl to make him eat slower, or use a kong to make him work and get small amounts out at a time. Sometimes a raised feeder can help too so he isn't leaning into his bowl.


----------



## susan davis

Poor little guy. I have a chi that has problems with the digestive tract. When she gets like that, I pick her up, gently roll her on her back, and with my hands really knead her abdomen. She doesn't cry, or try to get away, so I figure she is being helped by it. She refuses her meals then for about 12-18 hours. Finally breaks her fast by drinking some water, and then eats.


----------



## cpaoline

Vito is doing better tonight. I took him to the vet and had him checked out. She did start him on an antibiotic just incase of infection and a bland diet chicken and rice for dinner and seems to be feeling much better. I think I may stay on he chicken and rice for everyone and just start making their meals myself at least I know for sure what they are getting. Besides all 3 had the same dinner and the air in my living room is breathable ...lol. That must be a sign


----------

